# Briggs 6.5hp muffler glowing cherry red



## remauto1187 (Apr 9, 2011)

Briggs and Stratton 6.5hp 121332 Intek I/C brand new replacement engine for my tiller. The original was a 6hp that decided to tear up the rod at the crank. The new engine has about 1.5hrs engine time on it now. The muffler I noticed today while tilling is glowing cherry red. About 50%+ of the muffler body and down the pipe leading toward the head.

Major lean condition? If so why? Brand new engine and all.

Anyone have any ideas and troublshooting procedures to diagnose this condition?


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

I wouldn't expect it on a brand new engine,but when assembled,the clearance on the exhaust valve may have been set to tight and the valve is staying slightly open.Does the engine run well with no unusual noises?Is the oil level where it should be?


----------



## remauto1187 (Apr 9, 2011)

usmcgrunt said:


> I wouldn't expect it on a brand new engine,but when assembled,the clearance on the exhaust valve may have been set to tight and the valve is staying slightly open.Does the engine run well with no unusual noises?Is the oil level where it should be?


Former Navy here.

Engine runs very good with no unusual noises and oil was filled by the paperwork specs that came with the engine which stated 20 oz. Oil level hasnt changed.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

It's not unusual to see a muffler glow on a small engine, especially in subdued light or dark. This phenomenon is due mostly to the proximity of the muffler to the cylinder head. Exhaust gases are extremely hot and there is little room for cooling in the exhaust system before the muffler.

I doubt there is anything to worry about on your new engine.


----------



## remauto1187 (Apr 9, 2011)

Roger that....Im gonna run it then.


Guess i never noticed it on the original engine.


----------

